# Motorsports alloy wheels help



## tgunn1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I need help if anyone knows a contact or website for Motorsports alloy wheels. I bought some used wheels and need to replace a couple of center caps. I am not sure of the model name but they are a couple of years old. They are 4/110 bolt pattern though. I am having trouble finding anyone that even sells centercaps or lugs for Motorsport wheels. I bought them with Bridgestone mud hook extreme 26's on them for my Brute Force. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Call Shane @ trax motorsports....or www.traxms.com Shane is a great guy to deal with. I think I paid $40 for 3 of them for my Brute. He had them in 3 days or so from ordering. He is local for me though....well, local when I am at home...LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you should check with mudthrowers.com
i know they sell motosport wheels. 
they are a site sponsor.


----------



## tgunn1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I wil check them both out.


----------

